# Sage Barista Touch - puck removal



## Den (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm new to this machine. My previous was a Gaggia Classic.

The puck adheres to the group head when removing the portafilter. Needs some jiggling about to remove it.

Any ideas?

regards

Dennis


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Use less coffee.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

You have to much coffee in the portafilter, use the blade to get the correct level, it should get stuck then.


----------



## Den (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you for your speedy replies.

Actually, I did use the blade and the coffee is well below the recommended height in the portafilter.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Maybe tamp a little more firmly?


----------



## Den (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll try tamping a little firmer - thank you.

Den

Thank you for your speedy replies.

Actually, I did use the blade and the coffee is well below the recommended height in the portafilter.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Are you removing the PF straight after the pull? 
I find the puck is often stuck if I do this, so I leave it engaged for 5 mins or so to cool and it rarely sticks. 
If it does stick I just re-engage the PF and it often drops in.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The BE is was very predictable in this respect. Increase the dose from what the razor tool leaves and at some point the puck stuck. Add maybe 0.2g more and it didn't. I'm not the only person that found that. Increase too quickly and the sticking point will be missed. Even more didn't stick either but left super clear imprints of the shower screen and does things to extraction anyway. The drink can turn out weaker, more chance of channelling. That can be obtained at any fill height due to prep anyway.

What can happen with low fills is rather wet even soggy pucks or a film of water left behind but if some one has a stuck puck they may be unaware of either. Used pucks should be evenly firm to some degree and breaking them up to look isn't an exact science.

I'd wonder about light tamping especially as some one new wont know what a light tamp is so really it's best to remain in the safe area which I am pretty sure is in all Sage manuals.

The DB is well known for sticking pucks.  People count it's other blessings. Some always use a short rather brief manual shot after the real one and find it doesn't stick. Some leave the portafilter in for a while. One mentioned sticking a pin in it. I've found that they don't stick over a small range of dose weights.

I have seen a comment that it can happen on other machines - true - false - don't know. There is a thread concerning pucks sticking on the DB.

I like to see videos on things like this showing prep and the shot etc. Always a chance that the reason is something early on. For instance my usual dose of my usual bean is sticking at the moment as I have a grinder setting that's way out due to recalibrating it. Puck is rather loosely compacted at the edges - why at the moment - pass. Ratio was very high and I drank it out of curiosity. If some one hadn't drunk the bean they wouldn't know this had happened. Also had way more crema than usual.

John

-


----------



## Den (Jul 27, 2014)

Your right, I am removing directly after the pull.

I'll try your tip of leaving for 5 mins. I suppose the only issue is, if you wish to pull another immediately!


----------



## Den (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi John,

Many thanks for your take and advice on this.

I'll try one thing at time to see which works best.

Regards

Den


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Ironically - i found accidently that not enough coffee has same effect.


----------



## Den (Jul 27, 2014)

Thats interesting - I'll bear that in mind

Thanks for the post


----------



## doombehr (Oct 26, 2018)

I've had the same issues occasionally with the Sage Bratisa Express but as others have recommended leaving the PF for a few minutes after the shot has finished, helps stop the puck getting stuck.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

When I had this happen on a BE it was with high doses and just a couple of 0.1g extra stopped it. One might do it. Going lower was fine until wet used pucks started becoming a problem. A film of water being left behind was fine. Go too high with dose and strengths drops off. I did a lot of this with the single and the best option was just at the weight that ended the sticking. Working up to it not guessing. The double behaved much the same.

The Dual Boiler is a bit of an animal with this. A small range of doses prevents them from sticking - or does for me. Lower or higher sticks. Too high appears to avoid it but don't want work there as it will interfere too much with the grinder setting. A little "too much" is ok. Pretty sure it usually sticks in that range.

On the DB some use a brief manual shot to dislodge it before the portafilter is removed - too brief doesn't work out and too long may not as well. The beans being used seem to have an effect as well.

John

-


----------



## Den (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi to everone,

Just a note to thank you all for all your your advice and ideas.

Ive settled on waiting a few minutes before removing the portafilter, which now works a treat.

Regards

Den


----------



## ShameImpala (Feb 29, 2020)

Seems like you're sorted now, but leaving the PF in place for even an extra 30 seconds made a huge difference in my case. Can be helpful if you are in a rush on a morning.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Waiting a few minutes didnt work for me, but tamping harder did.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Anybody actually try a bit more coffee in the basket?


----------

